# Hello from Poland



## piotdrum (May 23, 2021)

Hello from Poland Everyone, Peter here. Although I'm actually classically trained percussionist, most of my career I played drums in various settings and styles - mostly live, studio from time to time. But...composing and production. I've composed music for several theatre plays, I do songwriting from time to time, commerials etc, but live work was and still is what I do most of the time. Just recently I decided to make a transition to Mac from PC, and from Cubase environment to LogicPro (still in early progress stage at the time of this introduction). I also want to get involved more into creating music as opposed to playing live - and in order to achieve that I know I need to improve my skills in mixing and orchestrating...but the thing I love about music is that you learn all your life and there's always something new to learn and study


----------



## BassClef (May 23, 2021)

Hello Peter and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Karljazz (May 23, 2021)

welcome Peter!


----------



## Double Helix (May 24, 2021)

piotdrum said:


> . . .but the thing I love about music is that you learn all your life and there's always something new to learn and study


And VI-C is a great resource, rich in possibilties
Welcome, Peter


----------



## Paulogic (May 24, 2021)

Welcome Peter ! Learning, we must...


----------



## doctoremmet (May 24, 2021)

Hi Peter, a very warm welcome to you!


----------



## Kamil Biedrzycki (May 27, 2021)

Hi Peter,
jeśli będziesz miał jakieś pytania odnośnie miksu czy nagrań to pisz śmiało.
Pozdrowienia z Wrocławia


----------



## piotdrum (May 27, 2021)

Kamil Biedrzycki said:


> Hi Peter,
> jeśli będziesz miał jakieś pytania odnośnie miksu czy nagrań to pisz śmiało.
> Pozdrowienia z Wrocławia


Hej! Super, że jest ktoś z Polski. Będę pamiętał. Pozdrowienia z Łodzi.


----------



## piotdrum (May 27, 2021)

Many thanks for a warm welcome! I’m really surprised it’s such a live community, and people notice the newcomers.


----------



## applewood j (May 27, 2021)

Pozdrowienia z Kanady


----------

